# Help Request: Military Watch Purchase!



## HappyWatch (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello group,

My first post. Let me first qualify myself as a watch novice. My current watch is dying and I have decided to buy a high quality Military Watch. After some time researching on the Internet, I have narrowed my choices to the following:

Damasko DA36 Black Automatic Watch

SINN 856

Stowa Flieger

MKll Paradive

Laco Muenster

Firstly, is there another watch manufacturered in the style I want that I have missed?

Would you please critique, praise and recommend a watch for me 

Any other relevant information, would be appreciated!

Thank you,

HW


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Have a look at Steinhart, and welcome to the forum.

You could also trawl through this post, just to confuse you even more. :lol:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=45635&st=135


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

I really like everything I've seen from Sinn. Their design aesthetic is amazing.


----------



## HappyWatch (Jan 31, 2013)

yesenoj said:


> I really like everything I've seen from Sinn. Their design aesthetic is amazing.


Hi, not much information there, can you elaborate? Thank you :yes:


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

Nothing technical, I've heard they are solid watches. I just love how they look!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The MKII would be a solid purchase.

Ollech & Wajs (O&W) make several great diver and military watches. Search old threads here. After seeing a few here I ended up with 2, great bargains and solid time keepers.

I love my Steinhart. Their Ocean One Vintage Red is a great homage to a specific, classic Submariner. The Ocean Vintage Military is a direct homage to the Rolex 5517 milsub, but I abhor the fake "aged" lume color.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Got to be the Sinn 656










The most tool looking watch you can buy - stark simplicity. Sinn are great watches. This was mine a few years back.


----------



## HappyWatch (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi fellows, thank you for your input. I was hoping for many more posts with deeper analysis. Did I not ask my question properly?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

HappyWatch said:


> Hi fellows, thank you for your input. I was hoping for many more posts with deeper analysis. Did I not ask my question properly?


You're kidding, right? Why dont you search through the forum's past threads on the makes and models suggested so far, then come back with mre specific questions. That way we know what strikes your fancy, and you get the joy of discovery.

If you want long dissertations, perhaps some honorariums could be offered.



trackrat said:


> You could also trawl through this post, just to confuse you even more.
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=45635&st=135


Superb advice. Read all pages, note the ones you like, ask here about them. Shouldn't take too much effort.


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

philjopa said:


> Got to be the Sinn 656
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The more I look at these, the more I like them. Even though the date window is at 4:30 (which usually I don't like) the number is level with rest of the watch instead of off at an angle. I've never noticed that before.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I got a Traser H3. Just as cool or even cooler than the Sinn. Well thats just my humble opinion. What does it for me is you can tell the time in the dark when you are upside down!

:thumbup:


----------



## Darren Bullock (Mar 23, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> I got a Traser H3. Just as cool or even cooler than the Sinn. Well thats just my humble opinion. What does it for me is you can tell the time in the dark when you are upside down!
> 
> :thumbup:


how do the tritium tubes look at night? i bet there stunning


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Not done any lume shots before but this will give you an idea. Itâ€™s with my little Kodak.


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

I would go for the mk2 paradive out of the ones you suggested. Practical and rugged/manly looking. What is your budget? Have you thought about genuine military watches?


----------



## BrianT (Apr 8, 2013)

Only one choice, well really two, a Smiths from Timefactor of Sheffield. I say two because they come in two sizes 36 or 39 mm. Fantastic value for money, hand wound ETA 2801 movements. Other then being a customer I have no connection with this company but can state without hesitation their product and service are second to none.

I own an original RAF issue Smiths G10 and would say that the Timefactor version is better on every count, in fact Timefactor's attention to detail is fantastic, even down to the fact they can legally inscribe the Smith logo, they acquired the rights.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I just had a look at the Timefactor site and those Smiths are spot on. I got a 1969 original that is 36mm including the crown.

Excellent choice, hope you get one.

:yes:


----------

